# Easy Pastichio



## Toots (Sep 7, 2006)

Easty Pastichio ~

1 half lb of elbow macaroni cooked

Meat Sauce:
1 medium onion, chopped
1 lb ground beef or turkey
1 garlic clove
1/2 c chopped green or red pepper (optional)
8 oz can of tomato sauce
1/2 t. salt
1/2 - 1 t. cinnamon
1/2 t dried oregano
pepper to taste

Topping:

1/4 C butter
2 eggs, slightly beaten
3 T flour
1 1/2 C milk or half and half
1/2 c parmesan cheese, shredded

Preheat oven to 350.  Cook macaroni according to package directions, drain and set aside.

In a deep sided skillet, brown meat, add onions, garlic and green pepper (if using) and cook til onions are soft. Drain grease and add tomato sauce and all spices. Cover Cook for about 10 minutes on low heat to let the flavors meld. 

To make the topping, melt butter, add flour and stir until flour is well mixed into butter. Slowly add milk, constantly stirring until slightly thickened. Beat eggs, add hot mixture to eggs and gradually beat egg mixture into hot milk mixture. Cook over low heat, stirring constantly, until thickened. Add half of the parmesan cheese. Mix well.

Assembly:

In a 10 x 10 greased pan, layer all of the macaroni, then all of the meat sauce. Cover with the topping and sprinkle with remaining cheese.

Bake at 350 for approx 30 minutes until puffed and golden brown.

Allow to rest 5- 10 minutes before cutting into squares and serving.

NOTES:

I sometimes use a can of diced tomatoes and a 6 oz can of tomato paste in place of the can of tomato sauce.

Feta cheese can be crumbled on top instead of or in addition to the parm


----------



## XeniA (Sep 8, 2006)

Looks yummy and pretty "right" to me ... but I'm puzzled by the "easy" -- is there a "difficult" pastichio you're comparing this to?

Every once in awhile I learn of somebody who arranges the pasta (long tubes, like drinking straws) in neat little lines like they show in the photos on the pasta box, and certainly THAT must qualify as difficult, but past that ...??

Either way -- bon appetit!


----------



## QSis (Sep 8, 2006)

Looks great, Toots!  

I use ground lamb and it's incredible!

Lee


----------



## Toots (Sep 8, 2006)

Ayrton, I modified this recipe from a pastichio recipe my ex MIL used to make (she is Greek), thats why I called it "easy" pastichio.  The sauce is the easy party, doesn't take too long or involve complicated ingredients.


----------



## Robo410 (Sep 8, 2006)

looks great to me too.  yum


----------



## mish (Sep 8, 2006)

Here's a link from an old post re pastitsio:

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f20/i-love-pastitsio-s-3282.html?highlight=pastitsio

Funny, now, when I look back, I see how my recipe (and cooking skills) have evolved over time.

I make it with ground lamb, (or ground beef, in a pinch), saute the ground lamb, add cinnamin, a tbl or so of tomato paste (or diced, drained tomatoes), and a handful of raisins. The sauce is a bechamel or white, and I sprinkle the top with nutmeg. It's more detailed than what I've listed here -- but the original Greek recipe always tastes the best, to me. The Greek cheese and sauce really make the dish.

If you want a 'quick' recipe, rather than make the bechamel, buy a pkg of white sauce - not the way I would do it - but it's one idea. Another is - make mac n cheese with white cheddar - again, it's not a Greek dish, albeit it is quick. 

The first pastitsio I made, eons ago, was a recipe from a mag. using mayo in the sauce. A little dry, but turned out pretty well, for its' time.

Never heard of adding ground turkey or green or red peppers (noticed it's optional), so would like to know if you tried the recipe, and how you liked it. Sounds like an interesting casserole - but not ethnic, imo.


----------



## Constance (Sep 8, 2006)

Thanks again, Toots. I'm going to make that soon.


----------

